# 155c transmission issue



## ghost1 (May 10, 2016)

New to forum and glad to have found it. I have a 155c that was getting slower forward and not making it up hills. I know this is a familiar story. Purchased rebuild kit for K46 tranny, rebuilt it and replaced drive belt. To my dismay mower still has same symptoms. Mower seems to have more get up and go at half peddle. It will slowly clime hill when peddle partially depressed, however, when pushes fully down, mower will actually slow down and drive belt will squeal and burnt rubber odor is noticed. Took the idler pulleys off and they seem to be turning as they should. I triple checked part number for belt, but cant figure out why it is squealing under load and burning. Any input would be greatly appreciated as mower runs like a top and would hate to call it quits.
Thanks


----------

